# Sternotomy CPT Code?



## crhunt78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a CPT code for just a sternotomy?


----------



## dpumford (Aug 15, 2012)

This is to generic of a question? Why is the sternotomy being done? What is the DX?


----------



## crhunt78 (Aug 17, 2012)

There is no dx, I am doing a comparison between Category III T-Codes (0258T) and current Cardiac CPT codes.  I am looking for a CPT code that is similar to 0258T (Transthoracic cardiac exposer (eg, sternotomy, thoracotomy, subxiphoid) for catheter-delivered aortic valve replacement; without coronary artery bypass).


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 20, 2012)

How about 39010? Would that work?


----------



## crhunt78 (Aug 24, 2012)

Julie - Thanks!  I think that is probably the best code, I appreciate your help!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 24, 2012)

HILLIC said:


> Julie - Thanks!  I think that is probably the best code, I appreciate your help!



You're welcome. Glad to be of help.


----------

